# Suche Volltextsuche-Tool für MSSQL-Server



## GiminiC (13. September 2002)

Hallo,

also ich suche ein Tool für den MSSQL-Server mit dem ich die Datensätze durchsuchen kann.


Mein Problem ist folgendes, die vom MSSQL mitgelieferte Volltextsuche ermöglicht zwar die suche nach Prefixen ("Haus*" oder "Telfon*") doch ich benötige eine Lösung für die Suche nach Wortbestandteilen, die auch in der Mitte des Wortes vorkommen können ("*numm*).


Gäbe es also ein Tool dazu? oder bei der Volltextsuche des MSSQL-Servers eine erweitrte Option für diesen Zweck.

Ich bitte darum nicht den LIKE-Operator zu empfehlen, da diese Lösung nicht mit SQL-Querys funktionieren soll, sondern wie ein eigenständiges Tool bzw. gleich in die MSSQL-interne Volltextsuche integriert sein soll.


Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------

